# Nordkapp im Winter 2013



## waltavista (9. Mai 2013)

Einleitung:
-----------
Das Nordkapp hat es mir angetan. Drei Sommertouren 2009 ueber Schweden, 2010 ueber Finnland und 2011 ueber Norwegen habe ich hinter mir. Es fehlt noch eine Tour im Winter.

Dafür habe ich mir im Januar 2012 ein Surly Pugsley angeschafft.
Gebraucht in Berlin. Top ausgestattet mit Rohloff und Nabendynamo und
orgentlich Licht.

Während die Sommertouren immer in meiner Heimatstatt Leipzig starteten
und bis auf eine Ausnahme in Finnland (Zeitmangel, von Helsinki nach Rovaniemi mit dem Zug) durchweg geradeltwurden, stand fuer die Wintertour fest, dass es
a) nur 1 Woche Zeit gibt und damit
b) in Alta in Nordnorwegen gestartet wird.

So waren es 480 km Strecke hin und zurueck. Ich habe mit schlechtem
Wetter inkl. Strassensperre und 50 - 100 km am Tag gerechnet. Wenn es
ganz schlecht läuft, könnte ich zurück notfalls den Bus nehmen.

Hier die geplante Strecke:






Tag 1 - Fr - Anreise
--------------------
Mit dem Flugzeug nach Oslo, dort 2 Nächte in Jugendherberge 5 km
entfernt vom Flughafen. 2 Nächte deswegen, weil ich verpeilt habe, dass
Norwegian Airlines Samstag nicht nach Alta fliegt. 











Tag 2 - Sa - Brückentag in Flughafen Oslo
-----------------------------------------
Kleine Tour, um sich schon ein wenig einzurollen.






Tag 3 - So - Alta
-----------------
Flug nach Alta dauert 2 Stunden, von 09 bis 11. Die Tasche, in der das
Fahrrad war, habe ich in einem Schliessfach verstaut.
Ich bin ca. 12:00 losgekommen. 






Nach ca. 25 km und 250 Hoehenmetern:
Strasse gesperrt. Das kommt ab und zu mal vor. Laut Hinweisen von Autofahren, die an der Schranke warten (einige schon 3 Stunden) ist das Wetter in den Bergen sehr schlecht und der Wind sehr start. Der Wind ist so stark, dass auch bspw. Busverkehr eingestellt ist, auch wenn kein Schneefall wäre.











Glücklicherweise kann ich bei einem wartenden Norweger im Auto sitzen.
Es wäre sonst zum Warten im Freien zu kalt.
Gegen 16 Uhr und einigen Infos vom Räumdienst, fahre ich zurück Richtung
Alta und übernachte bei privater Zimmervermietung. Kosten von 200 Kronen sind sehr günstig.

Tag 4 - Mo - Olderfjord
-----------------------
Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1G7Q5B96cU"]Cycling Nordkapp Winter 2013 - Storm back from MagerÃ¸ya - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das Wetter ist gut, die Strasse ist frei und ich komme gut über die
Berge nach Olderfjord. Ich habe meist Rückenwind, wohl wissend, dass
Rückenwind immer nur geborgt ist. Es ist sonnig und ca. -5 Grad. 






Die Strasse ist vereisst, ab und zu feste, dünne Schneedecke = gut geräumt.






Die letzten 20 km vor Olderfjord und hinter Skaidi fängt es an zu
regnen. Es wird richtig glatt, aber die Reifen sorgen für sicheres Fahren.
In Olderfjord treffe ich zwei Spanier mit Motorrad. Die weisen bereits
darauf hin, dass es am nächsten Tag sehr sehr windig wird.

Ich warte in der Tankstelle auf den Besitzer des Hotels. Die Besitzer
der Tankstelle haben netterweise für mich angerufen. Ich hätte sonst
draussen übernachten müssen. Es wird mir noch der Wetterbericht am Computer gezeigt und allgm. abgeraten, am nächsten Tag zu fahren.






Tag 5 - Di - Honningsvag
------------------------
Das Wetter sieht gut aus, wenig Wind und ich beschliesse, loszufahren.
Es ist erst nur leichter Gegenwind. Leider wird der immer stärken und es
werden insgesamt 100 km bei Gegenwind werden.






Das Wetter wechselt schnell zwischen Sonne und ordentlich Schnee.
Ich brauche von 0900 bis 1900 und bin am Ende wirklich fertig. 
















Ca. 20 km vor Honningsvag kommt noch der Nordkapptunnel: Ca. 7 km lang, 3 km geht es runter, dann irgendwie gerade und 3 km Anstieg. Der Anstieg hat am Ende 10% Steigung. Da habe ich dann 3 km/h Durchschnitt und selbst schieben ist anstrengender als radeln.

Die letzten km bei Schnee und starkem Wind sind nicht mehr schön.
Allerdings gibt es als kleine Belohnung Nordlichter zu sehen.






Die Jugendherberge kenne ich und ich bekomme noch ein Zimmer fuer mich.
Die Spanier haben mich Mittags überholt und sind schon lange da.






Tag 5 - Mi - Honningsvag
------------------------
Ich bin mir aufgrund des Wetters sehr sicher, dass die Strasse zum Nordkapp (insg. nochmal 35 km eine Strecke) nicht geoeffnet wird. Anrufe bei der Touristinformation, dem Verkehrsamt und der Website bestaetigen dies.
Ich laufe in die Stadt, treffe die Spanier mit den Motorraedern, die nicht glauben wollen, dass die Strasse gesperrt ist.
Dann heisst es plötzlich, es ist doch offen. Da es bereits gegen 12 Uhr ist, steht fest, dass ich es mit dem Rad nicht schaffen kann und will aus Spass den Bus nehmen. Dann Kommando zurück, es steht ein LKW quer und heute fährt niemand hoch zum Nordkapp.
Sehr ärgerlich ist es für die Touristen der Hurtigroutenschiffe, die damit ein Higlight verpassen und das Schiff wartet nicht.






Das Wetter ist aber wirklich sehr sehr schlecht. Richtiger Schneesturm. Siehe Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUTUsgMT4xY"]Cycling Nordkapp Winter 2013 - Storm in Honningsvag - YouTube[/nomedia]

Tag 5 - Do - Nordkapp
---------------------
Der Tag beginnt wieder damit, dass diverse Auskuenfte melden, die Strasse ist und bleibt gesperrt. Mir eigentlich egal, ich habe Zeit, weil ich so lange warte, bis ich den Bus nehmen MUSS, um den Rueckflug zu erreichen.
Trotzdem fahre ich los, nur im mal die Strasse zu checken. Ich fahre ca. 5 km zum geschlossenen Schlagbaum. Der Raeumdienst bestaetigt, dass die Strasse wg. des LKW noch gesperrt ist und bittet eindringlich, dass ich nicht fahre.






Ein Kamerateam, welches einen Film ueber die Raeumdienste Norwegens dreht, bittet mich zu Interview und kann sie ueber die dicken Reifen nicht genug wundern.

Ich fahre zurueck zur Jugendherberge, um dort nochmal die Touriinformation anzurufen: Strasse frei, Hurtigrouten-Busse fahren auf jeden Fall. Ich mache wieder los, obwohl es schon nach 11 Uhr ist. Gegen 14:30 / 15 Uhr wird es dunkel, ich rechne mit 3 Stunden Fahrzeit und muss mich beeilen.






Da ich die Strecke gut kenne, weiss ich, was auch mich zukommt und verzweifele nicht an den teilweise 9% Steigung etc.

Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0JrowFsutQ"]Cycling Nordkapp Winter 2013 - Nordkapp - YouTube[/nomedia]

Zwischendurch ueberholen und kommen Schneepfluege entgegen. Die fahren immer Vollgas, sehen mich aber aufgrund meiner Leuchtweste gut.
Obwohl das Nordkapp auf 300 m Hoehe liegt, geht es eher rauf und runter. Also ueber 300, dann wieder auf 100 runter und noch so ein wenig hin und her.
Es ist ploetzlich gutes Wetter und es macht richtig spass. 
Das Kamerateam taucht - warum auch immer - hinter mir auf und faehrt eine Weile neben mir her. 
Gegen 13:45 komme ich an. Ich treffe die Spanier, das Kamerateam bittet, mich nochmal eine Runde zu drehen usw.






Einer der Fahrer vom Raeumdienst (es ist der, der immer hinten faehrt) bittet mich, mit ihm im VW-Bus zurueckzufahren, weil er weiss, wie lange ich brauchen werden und "er keinen zuruecklassen will". 
Das ist fuer mich cool. Ich habe eh keine Lust mehr
Es ist ein nettes Gespraech, allerdings sitzt der Kameramann neben mir... Was auch immer die wollen.

Obwohl der Tag eigentlich ein Hoehepunkt sein sollte, geht es recht hektisch zu und ausserdem war ich schon 3 x da. Es ist wohl eher wirklich der Weg das Ziel.

Tag 6 - Fr - Olderfjord
-----------------------
Ich fahre recht zeitig los, durchquere wieder fein den 7 km Tunnel, komme aber gut vorran. Der Wind steht hinter mir.






Die Spanier ueberholen mich und wir sehen uns ein letztes Mal.
Das Fernsehteam natuerlich auch, sie fahre wirklich 30 Minuten vor, hinter und neben mir. Naja.











Wetter ist wieder recht wechselhaft, aber insb. aufgrund des Windes sind die ca. 100 km gut zu schaffen.











Ich schlafe wieder in dem Hotel. Wieder allein. Wer auch immer sich den Scherz gemacht hat, nachts an meine Scheibe zu klopfen hat mir einen grossen Schrecken eingejagt.






Tag 7 - Sa - Alta
-----------------
Es geht wieder recht frueh los - ca. 0800. Es ist sonnig, aber recht kalt. Ca. -10 Grad. Der Wind so lala. Eher von der Seite.
Hinter Skaidi wird es nochmal kaelter, das Minimum aber bei - 14 erreicht. 











Allerdings ist das Problem der Wind. Ich ziehe mir kurz zum essen waehrend einer Pause die Handschuhe aus und merke zu spaet, dass dies nicht so gut ist. 30 Minuten schmerzen die Haende dann vor Kaelte in den Poogies. Also Achtung.






Es rollt nicht gut, ich friere und es strengt sehr an. Aber irgendwann ereiche ich den ersten kleinen Supermarkt kurz vor Alta. Drinnen esse ich was und trinke Kaffee und organisiere eine Uebernachtung.
Da der Flug erst Montag ist natuerlich gleich 2 Naechte.
Sehr schoenes kleines Hotel. Alles super.






Tag 8 - So - Brueckentag
------------------------
Ich vergammele den Tag fein vor dem Fernsehen, mit Internet auf dem Handy und gehe nur einmal kurz raus.

Tag 9 - Mo - Rueckflug
----------------------
Meine Fahrradtasche im Schliessfach ist noch da obwohl dran steht, dass nur 24 Stunden nutzbar. Ich baue also auseinander und verstaue.
Flug nach Oslo, 5 Stunden warten, dann weiter nach Berlin.
Am Flughafen Schoenefeld noch ein Aergernis, weil der faule Gepaeckmensch der Meinung ist, dass es unzumutbar ist, die 10 m zu der Sperrgepaecktuer zu gehen. Daher schmeisst er die Tasche durch die Ausgabe auf das Gepaeckband. Ich werde spaeter feststellen, dass mein Kettenblatt 90 Grad verbogen ist. Danke.


----------



## harald_legner (9. Mai 2013)

Wow, ich bin schwerstens beeindruckt. Danke, danke, danke für den tollen Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoony (9. Mai 2013)

Wow, wirklich tolle Leistung sowas im Winter zu machen. Respekt!


----------



## el_wood (9. Mai 2013)

klasse, ich habe schon einige Nordkap Berichte gelesen, im Winter ist das jedoch eine ganze andere Hausnummer.


----------



## GGAT (9. Mai 2013)

Echtes Kontrastprogramm zu dem was "Normalos" so machen 
Tolle Story, beeindruckende Fotos ..... aber irgendwie friert's mich jetzt vor'm Rechner  

 GGAT


----------



## infectious (9. Mai 2013)

Wahnsinns-Aktion! Sensationell!
Bin vor 20 Jahren von Oslo ans Nordkapp gefahren. Die letzte Etappe vom Nordkapp nach Alta sind wir komplett durchgefahren durch die Nacht. Da erinner ich mich noch heute dran, wie wir von Mitternachtsanglern zum Schnaps eingeladen wurden. Tolle Tour! Im Sommer hart, im Winter unvorstellbar.


----------



## Kittie (10. Mai 2013)

Großartig!


----------



## waltavista (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
danke fuer die Rueckmeldungen!

Ich will aber ein wenig relativieren: 

Es war fast immer Handy-Empfang, es kamen ab und zu Autos vorbei. Es war also nie wirklich gefaehrlich. Norwegen ist halt gut erschlossen. Nur manchmal anstrengend 

Ich persoenlich stelle mir Reisen durch Afrika mit zig Km ohne Versorgung, Tieren, Armut, Hitze viel viel schwierigen vor.

Aber: Ich habe einen Traum gehabt. Das klingt nun albern, aber es war mein Wunsch, im Winter zum Nordkapp und es klappte. 

mfg. waltavista.


----------



## make65 (12. Mai 2013)

Klasse Aktion.

Wie wars mit der Kälte? Welche Klamotten hattest Du an?

Einmal schriebst Du von -5°, klingt ja nicht so schlimm, -10 sind ja für eine gewisse zeit auch noch zu ertragen.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (12. Mai 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> -10 sind ja für eine gewisse zeit auch noch zu ertragen.


Nach meiner Erfahrung und Einschätzung kostet ein- und dieselbe Strecke bei -10°C ca. 3 - 4x soviel Körner als bei + 10°C. Da verschwindet unglaublich viel Energie im Nirgendwo.


----------



## WeltbummlerRuhr (12. Mai 2013)

Höchsten Respekt an dich, ich unternehme selber auch Wintertouren aber nicht in Norwegen !!!

Liebe Grüße
BochumBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze2 (12. Mai 2013)

Super Bericht! 
Danke, dass du uns an dieser Tour teilhaben lässt.

Für mich wäre das ja absolut nichts, bin da eher der Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## stubenhocker (15. Mai 2013)

Super Leistung, toller Bericht!
Vielen Dank.
Alex


----------



## Lotte.2000 (15. Mai 2013)

Ein toller Bericht, vielen Dank und riesen Respekt vor Deiner Leistung. 

Es grüßt René


----------



## waltavista (15. Mai 2013)

make65 schrieb:


> Klasse Aktion.
> 
> Wie wars mit der Kälte? Welche Klamotten hattest Du an?
> 
> Einmal schriebst Du von -5°, klingt ja nicht so schlimm, -10 sind ja für eine gewisse zeit auch noch zu ertragen.



Ja, es war nicht so ultra kalt. Unangenehm ist nur der Wind. Daher auch Maske und Brille.

Ich hatte an: 
2-3 Paar Socken, Trekkingschuhe und gefütterte Gore-Ueberzieher. Das war ok.
Wenn 3 paar Socken, dann Plastiktuete zwischen 2 und 3.


Lange Herbst-/Winder Radhose mit Traegern. Darueber eine Gore-Regenhose. War aussen an den Oberschenkel manchmal zu kalt.

Radtrikot, Zweilagiges (also zwei Jacken) Gore-Winter-Jacket, Gore Regenjacke. Das war ok. Als ich mal am Schlagbaum warten musste, habe ich aber sofort dicken Funktions-Pullover (Northface) angezogen.

Muetze, oft mit Kapuze, wenn Wind dann Maske und ggf. Skibrille.

Leuchtweste wg. Sicherheit im Dunkeln und in Tunneln.

Wichtig ist eine Sonnenbrille wg. Sonne + Schnee.

PS: Die Marken nenne ich nur zwecks der Empfehlung.


----------



## Route66 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

hab grad den Bericht entdeckt: absolut großartig! 
Fetten Respekt für diese Tour  

Wann genau bist Du die Tour gefahren? 

Und gibts Berichte von Deinen anderen Touren im Sommer? 
Die Strecke von Leipzig ans Nordkapp ist ja auch nicht ohne. 


Gruß
Marko


----------



## waltavista (16. Mai 2013)

infectious schrieb:


> Wahnsinns-Aktion! Sensationell!
> Bin vor 20 Jahren von Oslo ans Nordkapp gefahren. Die letzte Etappe vom Nordkapp nach Alta sind wir komplett durchgefahren durch die Nacht. Da erinner ich mich noch heute dran, wie wir von Mitternachtsanglern zum Schnaps eingeladen wurden. Tolle Tour! Im Sommer hart, im Winter unvorstellbar.



Ja, die E69 vom Nordkapp zur E6 in Olderfjord und dann ueber die Berge nach Alta. Die ersten 100 km sind eine sehr sehr schoene Kuestenstrasse. Wenn man nicht uebelsten Gegenwind hat.

In 2009 bin ich von Alta zum Nordkapp gefahren und dann wieder zurueck Richtung Finnland. Hatte jeweils guten Wind.

Dafuer hat es mich 2010 erwischt. Zurueck von Honningsvag bei Sturm. Es hat zwei daenische Wohnwagenanhaengen umgeweht und ich musste teilweise schieben. Das glaubt immer keiner, aber es hat mir das Rad aus der Hand geweht.

Da habe ich 12 h fuer 100 km gebraucht und es war ein richtiges Elend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwind (22. November 2013)

Schöne Sache. Vom Nordkap hatte ich auch sehr lange geträumt. Mit dem Bike zu Hause starten und dann durchtreten, bis man da ist. 

Hat dann aber nur mit dem MoBike geklappt und das war auch 2009: Kurs Nord

Gruß vom steppenwind


----------



## rayc (23. November 2013)

Ich bin tief beeindruckt.

ray


----------



## Dutshlander (23. November 2013)

Ich bin auch zur tiefst beeindruckt zumal ich überhaupt kein Wintermensch bin.
Habe jetzt schon das Wetter hier zulande satt.
Aller achtung und *chapeau*
_Gez. D-Lander
_


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. November 2013)

Servus!
Tolles Erlebnis! 

Mir wär's wohl ein bisserl zu windig.


----------



## pruus (26. November 2013)

wer soetwas macht ist nicht nur leidensfähig, der liebt es bis an die Grenze zu gehen. Körperlich und mental. Ich rede aus Erfahrung; habe im Winter ´86/87 von Oslo bis zum Kapp geradelt. Tour von drei Wochen bei Kälterekord von -32. Toll das andere auch so verrückt sind und es doch scheinbar eine Anziehungskraft ausübt dieser Felsen am Rande des Kontinents.
Schöne Foto´s und guter Bericht!


----------



## Landyphil (21. November 2014)

Hi waltavista,
sehr schöner Bericht auch wenn ich mir nicht vorstellen kann die Strecke im Winter zu fahren.
Auf jeden Fall wird dein altes Pugsley in 2015 mein Surly ECR in die Sonne begleiten ;-).

Mitte Mai bis Anfang Juni mache ich eine Rundreise in Cuba, ich frage Pugsley im Anschluss was Ihm besser gefallen hat Schnee oder Sonne ...

Gruß
Landyphil


----------



## subtrail (22. November 2014)

Sehr sehr toller Bericht! Schade dass die Fotos nicht mehr im Forum sind!

MfG!


----------



## waltavista (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
danke! Du kannst die Fotos, wenn Du moechtest, hier sehen:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.449512165138523.1073741831.431790210244052&type=3

Leider sind das aber alle Bilder und nicht thematisch zum Text passend.

mfg. waltavista.


----------



## Adieu (1. Dezember 2014)

Köstlich so was . Schön ist der Thread wieder nach oben gerutscht.


----------

